# Space marine chapter personalities



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

what from your knowledge is the personality (such as the way you would judge a normal humans personality) of the following chapters

imperial fists
Raven guard
salamanders
grey knights
crimson fists
iron warriors- i know their chaos
iron hands
black templars
blood angels
white scars

im making a sternguard squad based around my friends and want to know which of these chapters fits in best with each of my friends personalities.

p.s- if this is in the wrong area please move it i wasn't sure where it is ment to be.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

imperial fists - very stubborn
Raven guard - probably secretive
salamanders - honourable
grey knights - honourable, noble, untaintable!
crimson fists - honour again, probably vengeful
iron warriors- don't know about this one
iron hands - again sorry not sure
black templars - fanatical
blood angels - aggressive
white scars - not sure

I don't know really know what to say about personalities, but I gave it a go for you mate, I will probably be able to offer more input later when I've slept


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks

and i know what you mean ive had three hours sleep over the last four days


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kale Hellas said:


> thanks
> 
> and i know what you mean ive had three hours sleep over the last four days


I'm not quite that bad  lol
Imperial Fists are also proud.
Salamanders are protective as well.
Grey knights may be fanatical as well, in the sense that they are incoruptable and how they are very elite, if you get my crap phrasing lol


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks only have the last three to do
then i need to paint


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Ultra111 said:


> Raven guard - probably secretive


Other thigns for the Raven Guard would be calculating and calm



Ultra111 said:


> salamanders - honourable


Blunt, stubborn, a bit more human



Ultra111 said:


> crimson fists - honour again, probably vengeful


Very stubborn, deep hatred to all things ork



Ultra111 said:


> iron hands - again sorry not sure


Brooding, cold, calculating, vengeful, distrustful, dislike (bordering on hatred) of many/all things flesh oriented


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The Blood Angels are also very aesthetic in nature, artisans etc. 

Aramoro


----------

